# Transformador da 10 amperios



## Kmt5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hola, Buenas (no estoy muy seguro de si este tema está bien en fuentes de alimentacion), bueno pues bien, he abierto este tema porque he bobinado un transformador queriendo que salgan 8v 1A, he puesto 70 espiras con un hilo de cobre de 0.5mm pero al medirlo me salen 8v 10A. (lo he medido con 2 multimetros distintos porsi a caso estaba roto pero ambos dan lo mismo)

P.D.: el nucleo es de 1,9cm x 2,5cm = 4.75cm² 8,8 vueltas por voltio


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

¿ Como hiciste para medir los 8A ?


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 6, 2012)

lo puse en amperios(alterna) y medí las salidas del bobinado secundario


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2012)

supongo que habrá puesto una resistencia de alambre variable y fue dandole menos y menos carga cada vez 



Edito: NOOOOOOOOOOO CORTOCIRCUITASTE TODO?? Q COSA HAS HECHO!!!!


podés quemar todo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Y yo supongo que muy posiblemente hayas dañado los multímetros.


! ! ! ! Así *NO* se mide la corriente de salida del transformador ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fogonazo, como se mide? y por que he dañado los multimetros?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2012)

Porque la corriente se mide en serie con una carga...

vos conectaste en paralelo y sin carga alguna

Entendés?

puede que no se haya dañado el multimetro pero tuviste suerte,

Ahí te dejo la imagen de cómo debes conectarlo...y para saber qué corriente máxima te puede entregar la carga tiene que ser variablee.

Los más usado es una resistencia de alambre grande..de unos 50watts o más...y vas moviendo el cursor...entonces entre 1 de sus extremos y el centro vas a tener desde el máximo de carga hasta el mínimo


OJO con el mínimo...puede llegar a ser un cortocircuito...el trafo se puede calentar mucho y el tester se puede quemar.


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pero entonces ves lo que consume esa carga no el amperaje que da el transformador


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 6, 2012)

es ambas cosas jejeje

pero vas a ver que el trafo comienza a calentarse entonces...que es lo mejor? ver cuanto tiempo puede alimentar una carga determinada...digamos que consuma 2A sin calentarse...y asi vas disminuyendo la carga (va a ir aumentando la corriente) y ves lo mismo...y asi...


----------



## powerful (Sep 6, 2012)

Kmt5, con alambre de Cu de 0.5mm de diámetro tienes un amperaje disponible de 0.8A aprox.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 6, 2012)

Lo que has hecho es el ensayo destructivo en cortocircuito, mas o menos. Lo raro es que aún tengas polímetro y aún tengas transformador y no te haya explotado en la cara.


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Pero lo extraño es que segun la tabla awg 0.5mm = 0.7A entonces por que da 10? Porcierto mi polimetro puede medir hasta 20A. 10 segundos seguidos no creo que se rompa midiendo 10.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Kmt5 dijo:


> Pero lo extraño es que segun la tabla awg 0.5mm = 0.7A entonces por que da 10? Porcierto mi polimetro puede medir hasta 20A. 10 segundos seguidos no creo que se rompa midiendo 10.



La gran diferencia entre los *0,7A* de la tabla y lo que mediste erróneamente es que con el valor de la tabla va a funcionar, y con lo que mediste se va a quemar. 
Medir en condición de cortocircuito, en este caso, *NO* te revela *NINGUN* dato útil.


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Esque yo lo queria para cargar una bateria de de 12v 7A. y segun leí en algún sitio hay que cargarlas con el 10% del amperaje que tiene, en este caso 0.7A. Entonces si esto lo rectifico a continua y la cargo no la romperé? esque es una yuasa que es cara y seria una pena estropearla....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2012)

Kmt5 dijo:


> Esque yo lo queria para cargar una bateria de de 12v 7A. y segun leí en algún sitio hay que cargarlas con el 10% del amperaje que tiene, en este caso 0.7A. Entonces si esto lo rectifico a continua y la cargo no la romperé? esque es una yuasa que es cara y seria una pena estropearla....



Te va a funcionar bien siempre y cuando no se haya dañado con tu prueba.


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 7, 2012)

ya que es mejor que la carga sea pulsante lo voi a hacer de esta forma:


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2012)

Ahí te sobran dos diodos que no hacen nada en absoluto.
El que está en diagonal no hace nada nunca.
De los otros dos sobra uno ya que están en serie y hacen lo mismo dos veces.

Para potencias pequeñas van bien los rectificadores de media onda, para potencias grandes descabezan los transformadores ya que solo ejercen fuerzas en un sentido.


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 7, 2012)

el diodo que está en diagonal lo que hace es que no pase esto: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



al tener ese diodo haces que no quede ese espacio.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 7, 2012)

NOP

como dijo scooter...ese diodo no hace nada...

cuando el semiciclo es positivo ese diodo no deja pasar nada hacia ningun lado

pero la corriente va a la bateria, y no sale ese semiciclo como para volver a incluirlo.

cuando el semiciclo es negativo...es recortado por el diodo en serie...pero ese en diagonal sigue sin hacer nada


Para que no quede ese valle entre picos...hay que hacer un rectificador en puente


Por otro lado, un transformador en corto puede dar muchos amperes...muchisimos...pero precisamente se estará calentando...hasta que se derrita el aislante del cobre y se cortocircuiten las espiras y chau trafo...hola humito


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2012)

Si lo que quieres hacer es un puente rectificador, entonces te falta otro diodo en la otra diagonal.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2012)

Algo así


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 7, 2012)

La bateria lleba 10 horas cargando lo puse esta mañana a las 12:00 y no ha cogido nada de carga ¿por que pasa esto? ah por cierto al final he hecho un puente rectificador normal como el que ha puesto fogonazo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2012)

Kmt5 dijo:


> La bateria lleba 10 horas cargando lo puse esta mañana a las 12:00 y no ha cogido nada de carga ¿por que pasa esto? ah por cierto al final he hecho un puente rectificador normal como el que ha puesto fogonazo.



¿ Verificaste que la polaridad sea la correcta ?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2012)

Puede que la batería esté mal
Puede que tu transformador falleciese en el test
Puede que el puente esté mal y/o mal conectado.

Mide la salida del transformador y mide la salida del puente con y sin carga a ver que sale


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 7, 2012)

Si la polaridad es correcta, esas cosas la repaso siempre a conciencia para no tener errores tontos, el puente y el transformador están bien, lo he ido probando cada 3 horas, supongo que la bateria estará mal....


----------



## powerful (Sep 7, 2012)

Kmt5, tienes 8Vac en el secundario  la salida del puente tendrás como máximo:
Vpico =   8V X 1.4142 - 2Vd = 11.31Vp-1.5v = 9.8Vpico (Vmáx)....y tu bateria es de 12V.


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 7, 2012)

sip, pero en teoria asi tarda más en cargar pero la bateria dura más no? alomejor me equivoco porque no se ni donde leí eso....


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2012)

Acabo de  notar que el esquema del puente estaba *MAL*.
Lo había tomado de esta *página* sin revisarlo, ya fue corregido.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2012)

Kmt5 dijo:


> ¿por que pasa esto? .



me lei todo el tema , desde que armo el trafo , lo midio, luego sorprendio con su circuito , luego se puso a cargar una bateria hecha percha .......



Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/piojo.gif​
> Acabo de  notar que el esquema del puente estaba *MAL*.
> .



y yo acabo de notar que NPI de nada  y se puso con todo .
como que se salto varios grados y es logico entonces estas cosas.
la verdad que asombra.

es como emterse a bucear con tiburones y salir con una pata menso de el agua y recien ahi preguntar  ¿ que paso ????


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 7, 2012)

Mono....no podés cargar una batería de 12V con sólo 9V!!!

cómo pretendes que la corriente circule hacia la bateria si la diferencia de potencial es negativa desde ese punto de vista???


A ver, es como querer llenar el tanque de agua de tu casa (que se encuentra a más de 3metros) con el agua de la piscina (pileta, o como le llamen)...

El agua no va a subir magicamente hacia el tanque...y el tanque (bateria) no se va a llenar nunca!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2012)

mira vos, yo asombrado por lo que leia y se me escapo esto tambien .

tenes totalmente razon draco.
otra mas.............

ahora bien ........(por favor no se lo tomen a mal ) 
KMT 5 no es de cuba.
ni esta en la luna.

por que se mando a bobinar un trafo ?? si NPI  de nda , en vez de hacer lo correcto:

leo primero temas varios, en el foro .
elijo un proyecto simple.
compro las cosas
lo armo .

si hasta hemos hablado que ni a nosotros nso es rentable armar estas cosas, como ser un trafo.


----------



## powerful (Sep 7, 2012)

Kmt5, como te indique los 8Vac te daban 9.8Vpico y es insuficiente.

Como estás haciendo un cargador lento de lo más simple (trafo + rectificador puente) , aumentale 30 espiras a las 70 espiras que ya tienes ,....tendrías un voltaje de carga máxima de 14.6Voltios (pero a carga lenta). Puedes colocarle una resistencia (para limitar la corriente inicial de carga) a la salida del puente de 0.33 Ohm/10W aprox.

Ten encuenta que el  voltaje de carga depende directamente de las variaciones de la tensión de red.


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 8, 2012)

Eso ya lo hice anoche, da 13 voltios, lo he dejado toda la noche y nada, no carga...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2012)

Porque te da 13V en VACÍO!!!!

Hacé lo siguiente: poné todo tu circuito a andar...y agarrá el tester en voltaje de contínua, y medí los bornes de la batería...después hacelo con Vac y decinos cuanto te dieron ambas mediciones.


Y sino subi fotos, esquemas, o algo, porque estamos tratando de ayudarte sobre LA NADA!!


----------



## Kmt5 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ya!! lo he dejado un par de horas más y ha empezado a cargar!!! Lo dejare unas cuantas horas para que cargue entera... Gracias a todos por ayudarme!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 8, 2012)

Ah, entonces era cuestion de arranque...

debe ser softstart o algo asi

jajajajajjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jajajaaaaaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaaaaaaa jaaaaa

jajajaja      

Hasta pronto.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 8, 2012)

carga.............no carga...........

pero no veo circuitos.
ni una resistencia en serie.
si la bateria es de digamos 60 amper /hora y esta nueva y el cargador entrega menso de 1 amper , pues que tardaras en ver como sube la tension de bornes......y tardaras bastante.

y si la bateria esta kaput.......tardaras tanto como lo que tarda en extinguirse el sol , nuestro amado astro .

por eso , de nuevo , no veo nada organizado aca , ningun esfuerzo de quien quiere que lo ayuden , un dibujito lindo y completo .
una tablita con valores de tension medidos aca y alla , en funcion de el tiempo .

aca veo muchisimso temas donde el que pregunta en verdad dedica mas tiempo en paja y pedir que en ser un poco formal y metodico .
y claro, se llena de paginas con adivinanza.

por que tengo yo que dibujar eso ???
por que no lo hace el que quiere saber ?? el que pretende preguntar ?? 
acaso si no le responden en 2 dias se queda mirando el techo 2 dias ?? 
no sabe /no entiende de ser un poco ordenado ??
de igual forma que si vas a cocinar algo en la cocina de tu casa, asi de simple es , pero asi de organizado, son 2 paginas de alguien que se mando a querer fabricar un trafo sin tener NPI .
de alguien que se mando a medir con un tester sin NPI .
yo no se que es , quizas la vieja escuela de uno que se hace sistematicamente un poco ordenado apra todo , pero me parece SIMPLEMENTE IMPOSIBLE  pretender hacer algo , preguntar algo asi, sin ser un poco ordenado.
y no hablo de este tema solo. por que si uno es asi en la vida.............

PD: obvio que en el dibujo puse Va   Vb   Vc en la tabla , para que pongan en el circuito a que punto corresponde en cada caso y respecto de donde.
no puse yo, por que el que lo hace debe definirlo y saber que pretende mirar.


----------



## powerful (Sep 8, 2012)

Si tu batería es "vieja" y le es difícil acumular carga puedes recurrir al método de "resucitar" baterías secas que ha expuesto muy bien DOSMETROS . La recuperación no es 100% obviamente , pero a nada.
Estadísticamente he recuperado 70% de las baterías al 70%( con más paciencia que conocimientos )eso es 70% X 70% aprox 50%, ya son más de 300 baterías recuperadas de 12V/ 7Ah,12Ah y 19Ah las obtengo de los UPS que les cambio baterías nuevas,...¿ Me entró una duda las baterías nuevas que compro no seran "recuperadas" ? 
Le coloco inicialmente un voltaje de 3 a 4 veces el nominal limitado en amperaje con una resistencia para una carga extra lenta 48 horas a 96 horas, si no se observa  signos de reacción, procedo a la recuperación química-eléctrica como recomienda 2M.
Tienes que estar pendiente del proceso en todo momento no puedes dejar conectado todo y regresar a "ver que pasó" a los 5 dias.
SALUDOS!!!


----------

